# Kurt Vices ?



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

So two Kurt D688 anglock vices came up on CL , not matched , 6 months old ,40 hrs use, with a bunch hold down hardware. He wants $500. For both . Going to look at them in the morning, in pic looks like the jaws are bolted to the outside of fixed and movable jaws , I think they can be bolted were they normally are ?. No drill or mill marks .
What should I look out for ??.  
Thanks for any vice advice


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 27, 2015)

If they are reasonably smooth through their travel, and don't show a lot of wear on the ways, then go for it.  Sounds like a pretty good deal.  The jaws can be bolted either to the front or the back depending how you need to set up your part.

EDIT:  They look pretty good, and you get clamp kit to boot.  Hopefully that 3/4 inch aluminum tooling plate goes with them


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Jim , I'll check smoothness and try for the plate, should be there after the traffic dies down.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 27, 2015)

If they're smooth, it's a great score! Grab 'em!


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

By smooth , should I be able to turn screw in and out by hand with no handle?. 
Look for cracks in base , 
Do kurts have the third hole in back of movable jaw to tighten things up ?.
I'm out of town so I don't have any measureing devices with me, if I did what would I want to check ?.
Thanks


----------



## coolidge (Oct 27, 2015)

They look abused for only 6 months old, chipped, pitted, discolored. What happened to the Kurt tag it looks pretty corroded. I'm not saying they are not serviceable but dang. You can buy a brand new Kurt D688 shipped to your door for about $470 via Enco and a 20% off sale. Use that as your guide.


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm thinking if they are smooth and when closed with jaws inside a paper should not slide into eather end , they should cleanup good , I'll ask why they look corroded, I'll take some wd40 see if they cleanup ok.


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

Got them, and the 1-1/2" X 22 X 22" aluminum plate, the vices were only used for holding jig used for milling plastic, they are a matched set ,they have coolant and grease stains but will clean up good, they open and close smooth, hold paper on both sides when jaws are closed , one has a black thing in the slot at the bearing ?. He threw in other stuff also . He had a military contract that got canceled and is in litigation now , his shop employed 300 machinist all gone now, machines went to auction.
I can tell vices were barley used. I think I did good.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 27, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

Any body know What is the black thing dose ?, no sign of metal chips just plastic.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 27, 2015)

Is that piece magnetic, and just sitting in that groove?


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 27, 2015)

I believe the black gizmo is a small stop that can be fitted in back jaw, depending on what jaw faces are mounted.

michael


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 27, 2015)

The black thing is a vise stop. one of the jaws on each vise should have a slot in the top.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 oh I almost forgot.


----------



## dlane (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes both vices have a jaw with a grove in them , so is the jaw with the grove the back jaw ?. Came with a bunch of hold down hardware also , and the 1-1/2" x22 x22 " plate will end up being several different things.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 27, 2015)

Yes typically you put the jaw with the grove on the fixed jaw.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.kurtworkholding.com/workstop-assembly-p-867-l-en.html


----------



## Sandia (Oct 27, 2015)

Good deal dlane, that is one thing you will never regret buying. Super vises.


----------



## joshua43214 (Oct 28, 2015)

Great score!
Really sucks about the guys contract, last thing we need is 300 more unemployed people. Even if he wins litigation, all his "little guys" are still out in the wind. Was it cancelled for cause? I know a guy who had a military contract and a part failed. On review it was discovered that he was skipping an x-ray during construction. He lost his contract, had to pay a fine, and got blackballed.


----------



## dlane (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi all guess I'll take them apart and clean / lube . 
In the manual it mentions installing o rings under moveable jaw and useing chip guards 
Anybody do this with there's 
http://www.kurtworkholding.com/downloads/pdf/online_D688.pdf
Do I need the o rings
Thanks


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 30, 2015)

I ordered the rebuild kit from Kurt, and I'm waitng for it to show up. If they put it in the kit, I assume they think it might be worn out.


----------



## chevydyl (Oct 30, 2015)

Re-read the manual, there is a purpose for the o rings, I don't use em. When you go back together and preload the movable jaw, you need to find the sweetspot, just a touch of drag. It will keep the jaw lift to a minimum.


----------

